# Can I eat cooked scallops?



## flowers1

I'm going to a really nice restaurant next week - BIG BIG treat and they have cooked scallops on the menu which sounds wonderful. Is it OK for me to eat them? I know raw sea food can be dodgy but I wondered about cooked?


----------



## massacubano

flowers1 said:


> I'm going to a really nice restaurant next week - BIG BIG treat and they have cooked scallops on the menu which sounds wonderful. Is it OK for me to eat them? I know raw sea food can be dodgy but I wondered about cooked?

I did when I was pregnant. But, some will totally disagree with me. X


----------



## viejita

I would eat them too - as long as you think you can trust the restaurant and their food preparation. Mmm scallops.


----------



## Charliemarina

thats what i was going to say, seafood is perfectly fine if u KNOW it is cooked properly, personally i wont eat seafood at resturants in pregnancy only what i buy and cook then i know it defo ok but some people are different babe and theres nothing wrong in eating it just be careful, maybe get the waiter to tell the chef u preg and to make a piont off cooking them properly im sure he wont mind u will be paying good money bu sounds of it x x x x


----------



## ajarvis

I'd eat them!


----------



## Suze

Yum yum me too!


----------



## junemomma09

scallops sound yummy! i know they say not to eat shellfish...because of the toxins...but i ate scallops when i was pregnant with my daughter.


----------



## jellyk

The food standards agency (UK) says you can eat shellfish "as long as they are part of a hot meal and have been properly cooked". It is deep sea fish such as tuna and swordfish that can be dangerous if you eat too much due to mercury levels.


----------

